
Julia v1.3 - Liriel
https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/releases/tag/v1.3.0
======
shele
It was on HN the day ago a bit prematurely,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21636661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21636661)

From the announcement on discourse some hours ago:
[https://discourse.julialang.org/t/julia-v1-3-0-has-been-
rele...](https://discourse.julialang.org/t/julia-v1-3-0-has-been-
released/31549)

> At long last, the Julia developers are pleased to announce the release of
> Julia v1.3.0, the third minor release in the 1.x series. Binaries are
> available for all of your favorite platforms (Linux, Windows, macOS, and
> FreeBSD) at
> [https://julialang.org/downloads](https://julialang.org/downloads) 56.

> As a minor release, v1.3.0 contains no breaking changes, only new features,
> performance improvements, and marginal, undisruptive changes in behavior.
> The best reference for the changes in 1.3 is the NEWS file 109 for 1.3.0.
> There have also been a couple of blog posts highlighting some exciting new
> features in 1.3, including multithreading 52 and Pkg artifacts 69.

> Note that 1.3, like 1.2 and 1.1 before it, does not have long term support.
> As of this release, 1.2 has been effectively superseded by 1.3, which means
> there will not likely be any further 1.2.x releases. Julia 1.0 is still
> currently the only long term support version.

> We encourage everyone to give it a try. Packages can test with 1.3.0 on CI
> by specifying 1.3 on Travis, AppVeyor (with Appveyor.jl 1), and Cirrus (with
> CirrusCI.jl 2). As always, let us know in the issue tracker 6 if you run
> into any issues.

> Happy coding!

------
mrbonner
Is it easier now to package and distribute single binary for a program written
in Julia? In 2018 I was looking into Julia but the prospect of distributing it
like python codes made me cringe.

~~~
ChrisRackauckas
Not quite yet. However, now that many people have adopted Julia, we've had an
influx of people looking to fund projects for static compilation of binaries
from Julia. This is leading to some efforts to fix this problem, like
PackageCompilerX.jl

------
snops
The release notes:
[https://docs.julialang.org/en/v1/NEWS/](https://docs.julialang.org/en/v1/NEWS/)

------
merricksb
Big discussion yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21636661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21636661)

